# Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!



## derCello (28. September 2015)

Hallo Liebe Boarder,

bin zwar schon länger hier,aber mache meinen ersten Thread,da ich dringend Hilfe bräuchte.

Habe mir 5Metallschränke, für meine Angelklamotten,Zubehör, etc. ersteigert,DOOF wie ich bin#q, ohne zu Fragen "kann man die auch abschließen"!(Schlüssel od. Schloss fehlen)

Jetzt häng ich wirklich aufm Schlauch,da mir auch meine Frau im Nacken sitzt"wann kütt dä Driss he rus?"

Nein, suche hier im Board jemanden aus DÜsseldorf oder Umgebung,der mir die Schlösser auswechseln kann.
Habe schon gegoogelt usw......
Wenn alles nix hilft, versuche ich die wieder zu Verkaufen.

1000Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe

derCello


----------



## Noby (28. September 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Schau mal an den Zylindern wenn da eine NR. steht kannst Du die Schlüssel beim Hersteller nachbestellen!!

Sonnst ausbohren und neue rein !!


----------



## Vanner (28. September 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Sind die denn verschlossen? Wenn nicht dann kann man die Teile doch selbst wechseln.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. September 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Wenn verschlossen aufbohren oder picken (bei den Schlössern recht einfach). Neuen Zylinder rein und fertig. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## derCello (29. September 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Hi Jungs,

erstmal Danke fürs Interesse.
Schlösser teilweise verschlossen oder einfach gar nicht mehr vorhanden.
SchlossNr.: -Schlüssel nachgemacht, leider nix geholfen.
Picken hilft mir hier auch nicht weiter, da die Schränke doch schon funktionell sein sollen(Zukunft)#h

Wie gesagt alles schon probiert, brauche jetzt nen Schloss-Künstler!!!
Oberlus(schreibt man das so)? ----NATÜRLICH

Wäre echt dankbar
derCello


----------



## Franky (29. September 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Hmm... Aufbohren, Aufmachen, Blech vorpoppen oder schweissen und Beschläge für Vorhängeschloss dran (gibts auch als "System" -> ein Schlüssel für mehrere Schlösser))


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*






Kuckst Du!


----------



## derCello (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Fischkunst E.

eigentlich ne prima Idee.
Möchte aber die Verkleidung der Schlösser gewissermaßen stopfen oder plan überdecken.#d

Ne eigene Werkstatt oder Plan hab ich leider nicht.

Danke derCello


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Moin 

Mein problem ist das ich nicht weiss wie es von innen aussieht,

würde erst einmal die Zylinder ausbohren dann kann man 

sehen wie es weitergehen kann.

Es gibt so viele Schlösser eines wird man sicherlich brauchen

können.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## phirania (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*



derCello schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> erstmal Danke fürs Interesse.
> Schlösser teilweise verschlossen oder einfach gar nicht mehr vorhanden.
> ...



Mhh Schlösser teilweise verschlossen.?
Da wird doch keine Leiche drin versteckt sein.|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Achso, zum Aufmachen einfach in ein Schloss einen großen Schraubenzieher mit dem Hammer oder sonst was rein hauen. 
Je nach kraft dann einfach auf drehen oder mit der Zange.


----------



## Case (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Achso, zum Aufmachen einfach in ein Schloss einen großen Schraubenzieher mit dem Hammer oder sonst was rein hauen.
> Je nach kraft dann einfach auf drehen oder mit der Zange.



 War auch so mein Gedanke.

Einfach mal das Plastikzeugs wegbrechen. Dann sieht man was los ist. Vermutlich gehts dann recht einfach. Dann siehst was für neue Schlösser Du brauchst.

Case


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Na da wäre aufbohren aber die wesentlich elegantere Variante. Dann müsste man anschließend nur nen passenden Zylinder einbauen und wäre fertig.


----------



## derCello (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Hola Boardie`s,

alles wirklich Klasse Ideen,  aber schaut Euch doch bitte mal die Bilder an....
Die Schlösser- bzw. Verkleidungen sind nicht mehr vorhanden...da liegt mein Problem,Schweißen und unmengen an €€€ kann ich mir nicht leisten.

Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand ne andere Idee, da ich nicht großartig ,was das angeht, nen Plan habe..(;

Hoffe hier liest auch ein Schlosser oder Guter Handwerker mit....
Nein, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*



derCello schrieb:


> Hola Boardie`s,
> 
> alles wirklich Klasse Ideen,  aber schaut Euch doch bitte mal die Bilder an....
> Die Schlösser- bzw. Verkleidungen sind nicht mehr vorhanden...da liegt mein Problem,...



Naja, eine richtig formulieret Frage hätte da wohl geholfen!
Die einzige Frage die du stellst ob dir jemand die Schlösser wechseln kann.
Denn auf 3 von 5 Bildern sind Schlösser vorhanden welche wohl auch problemlos zu öffnen und durch neue Zylinder ersetzbar wären. Bei den beiden anderen zur Not Bleche aufnieten, sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## derCello (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Danke Keine_Ahnung, hast da wohl recht, habe weder das Werkzeug, noch Know-How....Darum schreibe ich hier, aber Merci für deine Hilfe


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Metallschränke/Hilfe!!!*

Hy.
Soetwas ist kein Hexenwerk sondern einfache Schlosserarbeit. Versuch den Hersteller zu ermitteln. Steht irgendwo auf den Schränken. Wenn das nicht geht-die Zylinder ausbohren und Schloßzungen oder Beschläge von hinten einarbeiten, evt. in die Verschlußlöcher mit Platten abdecken und
vernieten. Dann kannst Du mit Vorhägeschlössern verschließen.
LG
Rudi


----------

